# Rem 750 Woodsmaster



## MD300WSM (Dec 23, 2006)

Thinking about getting a new Rem 750 Woodsmaster in 30-06... Anybody have one and how does it shoot???


----------



## AllenTAMU (Dec 24, 2006)

I've got the 750 in 30-06 i can get close to 1" groups at 100 yds shooting remington 180 gr core lokts. i put a nikon buckmaster 3-9x 40 mm scope on it and works very well. the only downside to this gun is the trigger. the best description of the trigger would be slow, creepy and heavy. i think that this gun could shoot sub MOA with a bit of trigger work.


----------



## MD300WSM (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks for the reply... I will be getting mine right after XMAS(bass pro gift cards :wink: )


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

[send pm]

Joined: Feb 2007
Posts: 2

The 750 Woodsmaster
« Thread Started on Feb 14, 2007, 1:47pm »


> [Modify] [Delete]
> The 750 Woodsmaster. I have one and also reload for it and no problems yet with it. I read where people have had problems so I started asking around and I have asked those here who hunt with me (in the Mississippi woods rain and humidity) if they have had problems none of them have had a problem. I ask them to ask the people they know who own one and neither do their friends who have bought one "none" so far have any problems with the 750. They all shoot the 30-06 and that totals 24 people I know and 14 reload for it. I am over 300 rounds now and no problems and 195 of those rounds are reloads. A very accurate round for the 30/06 750 Woodsmaster is Sierra 165gr HPBT using Winchester Brass, 210 Fed primer, and 57gr IMR4350. It shoots from 1 1/4 to 7/8 of an inch in my 750 and it will knock a deer down. This is not a High pressure load but will give from 2698 - 2710fps (chronographed) out of a 750 carbine. Here are the factory loads I tested just 4 weeks ago. Winchester 150gr power point, 150gr Silvertip, 150gr Silver Ballistic tip, Federal 150gr soft point, Remington 150gr core-lokt. All rounds are under 2 1/4 inch and there were no porblems with the action or holding zero as I have heard from some. I use a Leupold base and rings with a Burris Signature 1.5-6x40mm scope. I really do like mine. I believe the Leupold base and rings with the Burris Signature 1.5-6x40mm is a real nice set up. By the way I shot two groups under and inch with it yesterday using Remington core-lokt 150gr Factory ammo. I believe the site set up is part of my 750's good grouping. Also my hand load had one group measure .489 and that is bolt action accuracy for most shooters. Of course I have a custom bolt action rifle with a Lilja barrel that consistently shoots from .345" to .224" I really do like my 750 the more I use it. The only thing I wish was different was the triger. It creeps some but then sets up and breaks fairly good at that point. I believe that I would be getting tighter groups if the tiger was better. But make no doubt, if you are a shooter and have worked at it, then the 750 is a very accurate rifle for a semi-auto. I just need to find a custom triger for my 750 carbine. Also this is a very well balanced rifle and it points greats, it is a very quick setup with the way it points and the 1.5-6x40mm field of view on 1.5 power. If any one knows of a good triger I could purchase or gunsmith that can make the triger better please reply to this post and let me know. I use the carbine from my tree stand in thick woods and hunting hogs at our hunting lease. I use my bolt action 300 Win Mag for pipe line, fields and when I hunt bear and elk in arizona.


----------

